# Τι μούτρα είν' αυτά, μωρέ



## Theseus (Dec 22, 2016)

Please can someone make sense of this bit of colloquial speech. I don't have any context but some of the vocabulary is impossible to translate:-
— Τι μούτρα είν' αυτά, μωρέ; Ποιος σ' έκαμ' έτσι;
— Μην τα ρωτάς! Γένηκαν τραγικά πράμματα. Δε σούλεγα πως θα βρω *μπελλά*; Ένας παλιάνθρωπος *απαλλαγέντας*=(one exempted from military service) ήθελε και καλά να πη πως δεν ήμουνα στο *Βελεστίνο*. — «Ώστε ψέματα λέω εγώ; — Ψέματα, μου λέει. — Εγώ, μωρέ; — Εσύ» Του καταφέρνω ένα σκαμπίλι και πιανόμαστε. Του δίδω, μου δίδει. Στο ύστερο *τραβώ την κάμα* και τον αρχίζω. Πελέκημα σωστό.
Here is my guess, but it is only that:-
-What's happened to your face, dude? Who did this?
-Don't ask. Disastrous stuff happened. Didn't I tell you that I'd find trouble? A bastard who'd been let off military service supposedly wanted to say that I wasn't In Velestino --So do I tell lies? -- Lies, he says to me.-- I,dude!--You. I manage to punch him & we come to blows. I give one to him. He gives one to me. Then I turn on the heat & start on him. A right roughing up!

This is a poor attempt but I might have got some of the meaning.:)
-


----------



## daeman (Dec 22, 2016)

...
*κάμα* η *:* (λαϊκότρ.) είδος δίκοπου μαχαιριού. [τουρκ. kama]







Ένα βραδάκι, βρε παιδιά
μας στήσανε καρτέρι
και μας περικυκλώσανε 
μέσα στου Μαουνιέρη

Κάποιος μπαμπέσης, ο άτιμος
μαρτύρησε το χάνι
κι ήρθαν και μας μπλοκάρανε
δώδεκα πολιτσμάνοι

Τα κλομπ βαρούσαν δώδεκα
και μεις μαστουρωμένοι
*τρεις κάμες* ξεβρακώσαμε
μα βγήκαμε χαμένοι

Φάγαμε ξύλο, βρε, άθεο, 
μόν' πως δε μας σκοτώσαν
και όλους από τέσσερα 
χρονάκια μας φορτώσαν

*κάμα διμούτσουνη*

«Ξεπορτίζοντας πέταγε κάπου-κάπου κάνα διπλό στη μάνα του... «Να πάρε για ταμπάκο, καφοκούτι»... της έκανε. Που στάχτη και κουρνιαχτός να τούχε γίνει του Καπταθάνου. Ούλο με μιά κουμπούρα διμούτσουνη είχε πάντα να κάμει και με μιά *κάμα δίκοπη *και κείνη· ξυπνός τα είχε πάντα στο ζωνάρι του, πεσμένος στο προσκέφαλο. Είχε και κείνο το μεράκι, τη *σαρμόνικα*, άλλος –ετούτη– *μπελιάς* απ' το Μαυρόπουλο, άλλου είδους ταραχή ετούτη πάλι! Μπελιάς των μεσημεριών και των μεσάνυχτων, μπελιάς των ποντικώνε και του κόσμου. Την είχε σπουδάσει στη φυλακή, στα Παραπήγματα –μπρε φυλακή να σου πετύχει! 
'Ρχόντας απ' την Αθήνα την κουβάλησε μαζί του στο χωριό, αυτή και την κουμπούρα τη διμούτσουνη· ολοημερίς αντήχαε το καψοκόνακο απ' τους στριγγλιάρικους ήχους της· τα κεραμίδια πάγαιναν να σπάσουν. Εκεί να σ' έχω ν' ακούς και να θαμάζεις· τί θες, τί αποθυμάει η ψυχούλα σου ν' ακούσεις· ούλους τους χαβάδες και τα νούμερα. Θες χασάπικα, θες ζεϊμπέκικα, θες χασικλίδικα, θες αμανέδες.»

Τράτα Κουλουριώτικη, Γιάννης Σκαρίμπας


Αερόπλανο θα πάρω






με *την κάμα* μου στο χέρι
να 'ρθω πάλι να σε βρω

σκαμπίλι = hard slap

Βελεστίνο


----------



## sarant (Dec 23, 2016)

"δεν ήμουνα στο Βελεστίνο" implies that he didn't fight at Velestino.


----------



## Theseus (Dec 23, 2016)

I'm really struggling with the piece above, from the first sentence:-' coming out of the door he was giving a lift to someone identical to his mother: Here, take this for your snuff-a coffee box' is the nonsense I've made just of the first sentence. Help is needed! Where or who is Καπτοθάνου? Where is Mavropoulos?


----------



## SBE (Dec 24, 2016)

-What's happened to your face, dude? Who did this?
-Don't ask. Disastrous stuff happened. Didn't I tell you that I'd find trouble? A bastard who'd been let off military service supposedly wanted to say that I wasn't In Velestino --So it's a lie? I say -- A lie, he says to me.-- I,dude!--You. I give him a slap & we come to blows. I give one to him. He gives one to me. Then in the end, I pull the knife & start on him. A right pelting down!


----------



## daeman (Dec 24, 2016)

«Ξεπορτίζοντας πέταγε κάπου-κάπου κάνα διπλό στη μάνα του... «Να πάρε για ταμπάκο, καφοκούτι»... της έκανε. Που στάχτη και κουρνιαχτός να τούχε γίνει του Καπταθάνου. Ούλο με μιά κουμπούρα διμούτσουνη είχε πάντα να κάμει και με μιά *κάμα δίκοπη *και κείνη· ξυπνός τα είχε πάντα στο ζωνάρι του, πεσμένος στο προσκέφαλο. Είχε και κείνο το μεράκι, τη *σαρμόνικα*, άλλος –ετούτη– *μπελιάς* απ' το Μαυρόπουλο, άλλου είδους ταραχή ετούτη πάλι! Μπελιάς των μεσημεριών και των μεσάνυχτων, μπελιάς των ποντικώνε και του κόσμου. Την είχε σπουδάσει στη φυλακή, στα Παραπήγματα –μπρε φυλακή να σου πετύχει! 
'Ρχόντας απ' την Αθήνα την κουβάλησε μαζί του στο χωριό, αυτή και την κουμπούρα τη διμούτσουνη· ολοημερίς αντήχαε το καψοκόνακο απ' τους στριγγλιάρικους ήχους της· τα κεραμίδια πάγαιναν να σπάσουν. Εκεί να σ' έχω ν' ακούς και να θαμάζεις· τί θες, τί αποθυμάει η ψυχούλα σου ν' ακούσεις· ούλους τους χαβάδες και τα νούμερα. Θες χασάπικα, θες ζεϊμπέκικα, θες χασικλίδικα, θες αμανέδες.»



Theseus said:


> I'm really struggling with the piece above, from the first sentence:-' coming out of the door he was giving a lift to someone identical to his mother: Here, take this for your snuff-a coffee box' is the nonsense I've made just of the first sentence. Help is needed! Where or who is Καπτοθάνου? Where is Mavropoulos?



Sometimes when he was going out the door, he gave a coin to his mother... 'Here, buy some tobacco, some coffee' he told her. Captain Thanos wished he'd never had such a son. He was messing all the time with a double barrel pistol and a knife, also double-edged; always had them in his belt when awake, by his pillow when asleep. And he was constantly playing that harmonica, another pain in the neck, which he had gotten from Mavropoulo, one more disturbing thing about him. Disturbing noon and night, disturbing for the rats and for people. He had learned playing it in jail, in the Parapigmata (Barracks) -that mess of a prison! When he came back from Athens, he had brought it with him to the village, that and the double barrel pistol; all day long its shrieks would echo in the poor old house; the roof tiles were ready to burst. You'd hear it and wonder; anything you'd imagine, anything your heart would wish to hear; any tune and number: hasapiko, zeybek, hashish tunes, amane.

This passage describes the son of Captain Thanos (Καπετάν-Θάνος > Καπτα-Θάνος > Καπταθάνος), Paminos (from Επαμεινώνδας), his father's pride but also heartache and downfall, a wild one who repeatedly got into trouble which had brought down his family and its fortune, meagre though it was, forcing Captain Thanos to sell his pride and joy and livelihood, the trawler boat "Flora" built in the dockyards of Salamina, which gave the title to this story, "Τράτα κουλουριώτικη" (Salamis > Colouris > Κούλουρη). Haven't got the faintest idea about Mavropoulo or Mavropoulos, though.

Τhat story is superb for its kind (imho; heartfelt, heartbroken, heartbreaking and exquisitely described) but really rough and tough as a text, Theseus, even for most native speakers today, too colloquial and with the distinctive language of Giannis Skarimbas, which I thoroughly enjoy, nevertheless.


Νιαβέντ μανές πολίτικος - Μαρίκα Φραντζεσκοπούλου (Πολίτισσα)






Κρυφή πληγή αδύνατον, αμάν αμάν, να λάβει σωτηρία
γιατί σ' αυτή τη συμφορά εσύ 'σαι η αιτία


----------



## Theseus (Dec 24, 2016)

Thanks so much, D. No wonder I was struggling with it but I need to know what it means so that I can look at it several times & learn some Greek that extends me. I shall do you the honour of giving it very careful study.


----------



## Theseus (Dec 24, 2016)

Thanks, SBE! I wasn't too far off the mark--a small comfort, anyway.


----------



## Theseus (Dec 25, 2016)

I see that elsewhere Sarant or his doppelgänger has written an excellent article on doublets like στάχτη και κουρνιαχτός. It will be of interest, i think, to us all:-
https://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2016/08/31/wordpairs/


----------

